# المنتديات العلمية > منتدى طلاب العلم والمدرسين >  >  أرمكو السعودية : إعلان مواعيد التسجيل لبرنامج الإبتعاث (cdpne) وبرنامج التدرج (apne)

## المستشار

*أرمكو السعودية :* 
*إعلان مواعيد التسجيل لبرنامج* 
*الإبتعاث (CDPNE) و برنامج التدرج (APNE)*  

صمم هذان البرنامجان لجذب الشباب السعودي الواعد للالتحاق بالشركة. وتشمل برنامج الابتعاث الجامعي لحديثي التخرج من الثانوية والتدرج لخريجي الثانوية والدبلوم.



*برنامج الابتعاث الجامعي لحديثي التخرج من الثانوية (CDPNE)*


يُسجل في هذا البرنامج الطلبة المتفوقون من خريجي الثانوية العامة القسم العلمي الذين يجتازون اختبار القياس واختبار في اللغة الإنكليزية والرياضيات. وتقوم الشركة بابتعاثهم على حسابها للحصول على الشهادة الجامعية بعد إنهائهم برنامج الإعداد الجامعي الذي تبلغ مدته سنة واحدة في مرافق التدريب التابعة للشركة.
ويعتبر برنامج الابتعاث الجامعي المصدر الأساسي لتزويد الشركة بالموظفين السعوديين المهنيين والفنيين الحاصلين على الشهادات الجامعية. 

*فترة التقديم* 

يمكنك تعبئة طلب الالتحاق بهذا البرنامج من خلال هذا الموقع ابتداءً من الساعة الثامنة من صباح يوم الأحد 6 من جمادى الثاني لعام 1427 هـ الموافق 2 من شهر يوليو 2006م و حتى الساعة الثالثةمن مساء يوم السبت 12 جمادى الثاني لعام 1427 هـ الموافق 8 يوليو 2006 م.



*شروط الالتحاق بهذا البرنامج*

- أن تكون طالباً من خريجي الثانوية العامة لعام 1426/1427 قسم العلوم الطبيعية. 
- يجب أن يكون معدلك العام ومعدلك في المواد العلمية 85% فأكثر (تشمل المواد العلمية: الرياضيات، والحاسب الآ لي، والفيزياء، والكيمياء، والجيولوجيا، والأحياء). 
- ألا يزيد عمرك عن 22 عاماً هجرياً. 
- ألا تقل درجة القياس عن 75. 


*ملحوظة*

إذا كنت طالباً سعودياً وحصلت على المؤهل المذكور أعلاه من خارج المملكة العربية السعودية، نرجو منك الإتصال بمكتب أرامكو السعودية لتوظيف السعوديين على هاتف 0096638772626 أو 0096638772929 في أوقات الدوام الرسمية من الساعة 7:00 صباحا إلى الساعة 3:30 مساء حسب التوقيت المحلي للمملكة العربية السعودية ماعدا أيام العطل الأسبوعية و الرسمية، من أجل الحصول على التعليمات للالتحاق بالبرنامج. 


*التخصصات الجامعية المطلوبة*

*- محاسبة*
*- هندسة كهربائية*
*- تطوير الموارد البشرية*
*- هندسة ميكانيكية*
*- هندسة كيميائية*
*- ماليه*
*- كيمياء*
*- هندسة بترول*
*- هندسة الحاسب الالي*
*- جيولوجيا(الدراسةخارج المملكة)*
*- كيمياء صناعية*
*- نظم معلومات الاداره*
*- علوم الحاسب الالي*
*- جيوفيزياء (الدراسةخارج المملكة)*
*- هندسة صناعية*
*- ادارة توريد المواد*
*- ادارة المشتروات*
*- هندسة البرامج*
*- هندسة النظم*


*إجراءات اختيار طلبات الالتحاق*

عند تقدمك بطلب الالتحاق بهذا البرنامج:
- يتم استلام طلب التحاقك بالبرنامج من خلال هذا الموقع فقط. 
- يتم التحقق من وثائقك وتحديد مواعيد اختبارات تحديد المستوى في اللغة الإنجليزية والرياضيات. 
- يتم اشعار جميع المتقدمين بنتائج الاختبارات بواسطة البريد الإلكتروني و رسائل الجوال. 
- يتم تحديد مواعيد للطلبة الذين تم اختيارهم لاكمال إجراءت التوظيف. 



*برنامج التدرج لخريجي الثانوية والدبلوم (APNE)*

برنامج التدرج لخريجي الثانوية والدبلوم هو برنامج تدريبي مدته سنتان تقوم أرامكو السعودية من خلاله بإعداد وتطوير خريجي الثانوية العامة بأقسامها العلمي والأدبي والتجاري والصناعي، وخريجي الكليات التقنية والصناعية والاتصالات والمجتمع ليحصلوا على المهارات المهنية المطلوبة لشغل الوظائف المتعلقة بالعمليات، والصيانة، والوظائف الإدارية والمكتبية.
بعد اجتياز اختبار تحديد المستوى في اللغة الإنكليزية والرياضيات، يحق للطلبة من خريجي الثانوية العامة الحاصلين على المعدل التراكمي المطلوب الالتحاق بالبرنامج. ويحق للمتدرج الالتحاق بالعمل في الشركة كموظف منتظم بعد إتمامه برنامج تدريب مدته سنتان في أحد مراكز التدريب السبعة التابعة للشركة. ويشمل البرنامج مجالين للعمل: أحدهما خاص بالوظائف المكتبية والآخر الفنية. ويتلقى المشارك في البرنامج راتباً شهرياً مقطوعاً إضافة إلى عوائد أخرى.

*فترة التقديم*

ستقوم إدارة شؤون الموظفين قريباً بإعلان التواريخ الخاصة ببرنامج عام 2006 م. 
شروط الالتحاق بهذا البرنامج

خريجو الثانوية 
- أن تكون طالباً من خريجي الثانوية (علمي, أدبي, تجاري, صناعي). 
- أن يكون معدلك العام للدرجات 75% فما فوق. 
- ألا يتجاوز عمرك 24 سنة هجرية. 
- ألا يكون قد مضى على تخرجك أكثر من سنة. 
- ألا تقل درجة القياس عن 65. 

خريجو الكليات
- أن تكون طالباً من خريجي الكليات (التقنية, الصناعية, الاتصالات, المجتمع). 
- أن يكون معدلك التراكمي 2.5 من 4 أو 3.5 من 5 فما فوق. 
- ألا يتجاوز عمرك 26 سنة هجرية. 
- ألا يكون قد مضى على تخرجك أكثر من سنة. 

*ملحوظة*

إذا كنت طالباً سعودياً حاصلاً على المؤهلات المذكورة أعلاه من خارج المملكة العربية السعودية، نرجو منك الإتصال بمكتب أرامكو السعودية لتوظيف السعوديين على هاتف 0096638772917 في أوقات الدوام الرسمية من الساعة 7:00 صباحا إلى الساعة 4.00 مساء حسب التوقيت المحلي للمملكة العربية السعودية ماعدا أيام العطل الأسبوعية و الرسمية، من أجل الحصول على التعليمات للالتحاق بالبرنامج.


*إجراءات اختيار طلبات الالتحاق*

عند تقدمك بطلب الالتحاق بهذا البرنامج:
- يتم استلام طلب التحاقك بالبرنامج من خلال هذا الموقع فقط. 
- يتم التحقق من وثائقك وتحديد مواعيد اختبارات في اللغة الإنجليزية والرياضيات. 
- يتم اشعار جميع المتقدمين بنتائج الاختبارات بواسطة البريد الإلكتروني و رسائل الجوال. 
- يتم تحديد مواعيد للطلبة الذين تم اختيارهم لاكمال إجراءت التوظيف. 




المصدر:https://www3.aramco.com/Arabic/saudis_scholarship.htm

----------


## أحلى الناس

شكراً 

***
الرجاء الاحترام ...

وكتابة رد يأسلوب لبق ..

انذار الك عزيزي ..

فريق عمل شبكة الناصرة الثقافية

***

----------


## FOOZ

مشكور اخي المستشار
اسال الله ان يقبلونا ان شاء الله

----------

